# Managing XP in Scouring (spoiler alert)



## leozelig (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,

I am currently DMing the first adventure and have a question about keeping up with XP.

There seem to be two major branch points for retrieving the case: fight Shealis or negotiate with her.  Fighting her grants the 1,000 XP and requires that the party bypass the trap at the entrance to the hideout (150 XP), before likely facing another battle against the eladrin inside - another 1,000 XP or so.

Allying with Shealis grants 400+XP and, I'm assuming, bypasses the trap at the hideout and the battle with the eladrin inside. And the imp... Well, I don't know where he fits in with Shealis present - seems pointless to have him attack the party and the eladrin alone.

So, how are other DMs handling this potential swing of almost 2,000 XP?  Should I just award it as quest XP, beyond the quest XP already awarded for retrieving the case?

Z


----------



## liggetar (Nov 4, 2010)

For the first time in my long history as a DM, I'm actually not tracking XP for these adventures.  The modules are pretty good about providing suggestions for when characters should be at each level, so I just have the characters level up at appropriate intervals.  And I've got to say, it's been pretty liberating not to feel tied to that bookkeeping!


----------



## Jhaelen (Nov 5, 2010)

liggetar said:


> For the first time in my long history as a DM, I'm actually not tracking XP for these adventures.  The modules are pretty good about providing suggestions for when characters should be at each level, so I just have the characters level up at appropriate intervals.  And I've got to say, it's been pretty liberating not to feel tied to that bookkeeping!



Seconded. Since I started with 4e I no longer bother with tracking XP. I highly recommend to try it.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2010)

Same here I had Shaelis have the case herself and am skipping the hide out - due to playing this as a pbp game.

I set an adventure goal - Get case of Ragesian info for Torrent. And as soon as they did (by killing Shaelis she has 13 hp come on), they have lvled up.

Next goal will be to get out of city and to the Fire Forest - reach lvl 3. 

It keeps them on mission and not out XP hunting.

HM


----------



## leozelig (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice.

I am going to stick with the XP system but award the XP per scene completed, regardless of outcome.  This could be awkward in the event that they lose a battle or fail a skill check, but the penalty will be lost treasure or whatever consequences that outcome has on the plot.

For the eladrin hideout, I'm considering a Tarantino-style Mexican standoff between the party, the eladrin, and the imp, with Shealis staying behind regardless of whether the party gains her support.

Should be fun!


----------



## Blackbrrd (Nov 8, 2010)

Regarding Shealis, the Imp and the party I had a lot of fun. 

The best part was when the party attacked the Eladrin with the item and the Imp was there to see it. It tried to get hold of the item but couldn't get it, but it turned invisible and stalked the characters who were talking about Shealis. It ended up black-mailing the characters if they didn't hand over the item-container it would tell it all to Shealis. The party ended up giving up the item cover, after filling it with muck. It was a really nice roleplaying opportunity.

Not tracking XP here either btw


----------



## rangda (Nov 8, 2010)

Jhaelen said:


> Seconded. Since I started with 4e I no longer bother with tracking XP. I highly recommend to try it.




I'll chime in and say I'm doing the same.  If you're running an adventure path the levels are on rails relative to the plot anyway and the modules give you the level break points.

I can't tell you how much easier it is; now I'm free to throw in additional encounters or take them out for pacing as I see fit w/o having to worry about the PC's expecting an XP number and how that is going to affect encounter math.

Based on the way it's going so far I don't think I'll track XP for 4e ever again.


----------

